
Ask HN: Data Visualization in React - crsv
Hey hacker friends.  Wondering what peoples&#x27; experience&#x2F;thoughts were on available libraries for data visualization (charts, graphs, plots, etc) for front in web &#x2F; mobile web built with React?  Interested in people&#x27;s experiences and thoughts from folks who&#x27;ve had to visualize data or build interactive visualizations with React on the front end.
======
matchmike1313
So I have started integrating React charts into our SaaS product. During this
process I played around with Chart.Js React and ReCharts. Recharts has been
absolutely fantastic! I would highly recommend it. The only downside is the
built-in handling for time / date data isn't great. Where Chart.Js will be a
better bet for that. During my research I did come across Uber's React
charting library too: [https://github.com/uber/react-
vis](https://github.com/uber/react-vis), which seemed excellent.

------
matchmike1313
This was a great article about charts in React: [https://mux.com/blog/so-we-
redid-our-charts-part-ii-graphing...](https://mux.com/blog/so-we-redid-our-
charts-part-ii-graphing-react-ing-and-maybe-a-little-crying/).

